# Tips to merging many HDR photos at once?



## LawrenceChiu (Dec 8, 2014)

So, I made a HDR time lapse and shot over 5000+ photos. (2500 photos when merge into HDR)
Is there a way to merge all those photos at once in one go? I don't want to manually merge one by one. 
Any tips?


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 8, 2014)

You can batch process with Photomatix Pro.  What software are you using?

Jake


----------



## KmH (Dec 8, 2014)

Can Photomatix Pro merger 5000+ photos?


> FAQ about HDR photography software Photomatix - Tone Mapping, HDR images creation and Exposure Fusion
> *What is the maximum file size that I can work with*?
> 
> The file size to consider for Photomatix is the size expressed in number of pixels, i.e. width X height. Since Photomatix has to decompress the images for processing, the compression factor of the input images does not make any difference in the ability to process large files.
> ...


----------



## petrochemist (Dec 9, 2014)

KmH said:


> Can Photomatix Pro merger 5000+ photos?


 
I wouldn't expect the memory factors you attached to be relevant to batch processing.
In batch processing the software will sequentially handle multiple images using the same settings, so as long as memeory is eaisly sufficent for one HDR set, it should be OK for the subsequent sets.

There may be issues with having that many photos in a single directory, or even gradual build up of 'released' memory which is often not handled properly by windows. It would probably be wiser to run multiple batches keeping to a few hundred images at a time


----------



## LawrenceChiu (Dec 9, 2014)

I batched up 5000 photos with photomatix with no problem. Although it did took like 2.5 hours to process them all.


----------



## Waldo32487 (Dec 12, 2014)

Dang, 5000+ photos!?

What size memory card did you use?


----------

